# Informant Overdrive



## Danbieranowski (Jan 19, 2021)

This one is very nice sounding and has a surprising range of tone options. The cut knob is very useful on my bright tele. The drive covers basically no gain all the way to a very thick drive, and as it goes up it takes on a less dynamic, more fuzz like vibe. I used a 1044 (see the solder pad on the bottom!) and I wired it for buffered bypass. Great board design and docs on this one.


----------



## rmfx (Jan 20, 2021)

Great looking build! Appreciate the demo, too. You've been cookin' up a ton lately, I'm jealous!

I've had one of the Informant boards sitting around for months and need to get around to building it. I love the sound of the Rat with lower gain
 and I've been eager to try a DRV for a long while. Soon (I hope)!


----------



## Chuck D. Bones (Jan 21, 2021)

Nice demo, thanks!


----------



## Dan0h (Jan 21, 2021)

Just ordered this one. Excited to hear it in person.


----------



## Danbieranowski (Jan 21, 2021)

rmfx said:


> Great looking build! Appreciate the demo, too. You've been cookin' up a ton lately, I'm jealous!
> 
> I've had one of the Informant boards sitting around for months and need to get around to building it. I love the sound of the Rat with lower gain
> and I've been eager to try a DRV for a long while. Soon (I hope)!


It's surprisingly smooth at higher gain. It has a unique feel for sure.


----------

